# Snowblower Stuck in Reverse



## petercc (Feb 3, 2017)

Used my old MTD 826 snowblower yesterday and it worked great but I parked it and left it in reverse. Its now stuck in reverse. Did it freeze in that position? Do I have to take off the bottom cover plate and muck with the linkage?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That is where I would start.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefully it just froze. If you can bring it inside, somewhere warm, maybe it will thaw and start working again. 

But taking the bottom cover off, and figuring out what's stuck, is a good place to start. If something is frozen under there, perhaps you can carefully thaw it with a hair dryer or something. 

Just please be very, very careful if you need to apply heat around a machine with a gas tank. Especially when tipping a blower forward onto the bucket. The carb will often drip onto the floor until the bowl empties. Close the fuel shutoff before tipping the machine, if it has a shutoff. And I remove the gas cap, put a sandwich bag over the gas tank opening, and reinstall the gas cap, to avoid dripping from the gas cap.


----------

